# FertiGation Build DYI



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Looking to build something like this:

https://www.ewingirrigation.com/products/fertilizer-injector/ezf-1-5gal-fert-injector

This could be pretty neat. Might even go with a bigger size.

What it looks like to me, is two big PVC endcaps glued on to a pipe with some adjustable valves and whatnot. This would be great for applying all kinds of stuff to the yard.

Couple of questions for those interested in joining in:

1.) how can I isolate it at certain times from certain zones? For instance, I don't want prodiamine in my drip line for my bushes, but WOULD like fertilizer.
2.) how can I control the feed rate? It appears the have some kind of contraption on that screw cap- maybe some sort of adjustable valve?
3.) Tank agitation? Would it be worth setting up a zone on my controller with a DC motor and some kind of tank stirring apparatus?

I think this could be really useful, and built for a lot less than $500-$900 (their 2.5 gallon is $700 or $800 I think).

I'd love to be able to "set it and forget it" and just put in my pre em, fertilizer, iron, etc as needed.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Site is down


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Hmmm... well basically it's a 1.5 (or larger) container with a fill cap, a flow adjustment, and two hoses. One goes in and one goes out. I think it uses Venturi suction to pull liquid out.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't think using this for anything that needs precision is a good idea. You need to have perfect even coverage in your irrigation. Then the product needs to mix and dissolve at a cosntant perfect rate and go thru all your pipes at the correct dilution.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I don't think it's that kind of thing - Id compare it to a liquid milorganite type thing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Like not concentrated, high N type fertilizer


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Here it is for A LOT cheaper than in the link you provided. EZ-FLO

I think it is fine for fertilizer, Iron and anything else that doesn't really require precision. I wouldn't put PreM or PostM or PGR through the thing. It's nice to have but I wouldn't buy one again at this point in my lawn care regime


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Here it is for A LOT cheaper than in the link you provided. EZ-FLO
> 
> I think it is fine for fertilizer, Iron and anything else that doesn't really require precision. I wouldn't put PreM or PostM or PGR through the thing. It's nice to have but I wouldn't buy one again at this point in my lawn care regime


Awesome. For $225 I'd probably just buy it honestly- thanks for the link!


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Im running a Greenfeeder with a custom tank. I mix my own liquid fertilizer, insecticide, and weed killer. I can choose when to spray with the manual lever. I flirted with adding a second valve and having it run behind that. I was hoping my Orbit BHyve timer would allow me to program from which feed to run but it currently doesnt have that option. So i just manually run turn it on and off. Frankly i keep it on all the time. I only water twice a week but i have Zero weeds and no mosquitoes in the yard because of it. It also kept my yard green all winter.

If i remember correctly the Feeder was $150-175 on amazon, the tank parts were like $40-50 from lowes i think... and the piping was less than $20... so it ended up being cheaper than the venturi systems that require you empty the tank every time you fill it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like it's doing it's job!


----------



## seeharrison (Jun 3, 2019)

robertmehrer said:


> Im running a Greenfeeder with a custom tank. I mix my own liquid fertilizer, insecticide, and weed killer. I can choose when to spray with the manual lever. I flirted with adding a second valve and having it run behind that. I was hoping my Orbit BHyve timer would allow me to program from which feed to run but it currently doesnt have that option. So i just manually run turn it on and off. Frankly i keep it on all the time. I only water twice a week but i have Zero weeds and no mosquitoes in the yard because of it. It also kept my yard green all winter.
> 
> If i remember correctly the Feeder was $150-175 on amazon, the tank parts were like $40-50 from lowes i think... and the piping was less than $20... so it ended up being cheaper than the venturi systems that require you empty the tank every time you fill it.


I just installed a similar setup for my lawn. What are you using for weed control, mosquitos and fertilizer? ProProducts sells a mix, but it has mixed reviews. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------

